
DOA: The Galaxy Gear reportedly has a 30% return rate at Best Buy - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/doa-the-galaxy-gear-reportedly-has-a-30-percent-return-rate-at-best-buy/
======
dhruvmittal
I can't wait for the next iteration of the Gear. The first Note was rather
awful, but the Note 2 turned out to be one of my favorite machines. Let's hope
this works out that way.

~~~
phaus
What in particular didn't you like about it?

I know it wasn't a perfect device, but most people seemed to love it when it
was originally released.

~~~
dhruvmittal
I just remember it surprising me with how slow and clumsy it felt, even though
it was a significant upgrade compared to my phone at the time. And then the
processor had all sorts of issues with AOSP, so you couldn't really run
cyanogen comfortably on it.

------
ZeroGravitas
Why does the storyline around smart watches ignore the Moto Active and Sony
devices (plural)?

Instead Samsung is supposed to have created the "first" one in a sleazy
attempt to gain reflected glory from the rumored Apple watch.

------
bhhaskin
Its sounds like the issues are software based. I still have hope for the Gear
and I am sure we will see a standardized framework for these type of devices
built into android with in the next few releases.

